# Diamondhead 2014



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Theres some talk about the Casino planed across the hwy for Diamondhead Inn & Suites This is what I got from the powers that be.

Richard

The casino is thus far merely a figment in someones corporate imagination. Nothing has been done since there is no money behind the talk.

Jerry



So book your room ASAP 


Hope to see y'all there!!
Thanks 
Richard


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Will be interesting to see if the 'Diamondhead Resorts' is even still in business come next January. From what I saw last January, I think they will be bankrupt long before then. The place is a wreck and hardly occupied except for a few big events such as ours. Most of the rooms had not seen an occupant in months, other than the 'bugs' that is and nothing works.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well here is something interesting that I got

Anyone interested in taking this trip ??????

Plans are well on the way for the 2014 International Small Scale Steam up.

Just got one of the main doors prizes in today it's a Accucraft Ruby #3 Ida 0-4-0 Saddle Tank.
Also this year we are planning a tour to see steam locomotive 745 under steam in New Orleans. 
The bus will be taking the first 30 paid registered live steamers to see locomotive 745. You will get an up close look at 745 and inside cab tours. We are playing to move the locomotive within the yard for photos. The tour is planed for Jan 16 2014.
If you drive to DH you can drive to see the locomotive on that day. How every you must be registered to get into the train yard. 
More details as they come. 

Hope to see Y'all there. 
Richard
Later RJD


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

There will always be people who chose to look at the negative side of everything. Let's try to look at the positive and keep an open mind about things. Trashing persons or places is not a good thing for anyone. The Diamondhead Steamup is one of the most unique steamups. What other hotel will allow us to do what we do? We are able to step right outside of our hotel room and run trains 24 hours a day for 7 days! Also they love our pets too. Just keep in mind, that if the hotel owner does too much overhauling and improvements, he may kick us out for fear of us burning holes in new carpet or spilling oil and coal everywhere, not to mention the smell of burning alcohol. A lot of people work very hard to make the steamup happen every year. Jerry can tell you all about it, he put 20 years into the steamup for us to have fun. We're just here to continue Jerry's legacy and have fun running trains with my fellow train buddies.


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Went by the hotel things are being worked on. Looks like they are painting and fixing up rooms. 

Yes there still there and open.


----------

